# Fitting 11" width turbo twist on Audi TT Quattro Roadster



## bluehue0 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello Everyone, 
I'm trying to get some info on fitting turbo twist on Audi TT Quattro Roadster.
From what I have learn so far, I'll need to use 25mm adapter and also need to do some modification on the rear. What's unclear is the what modification is actually required. Does anyone have some photo and some details on what needs to be modified?
I'm currently looking into either 02tt225 or BklynVeeDub 's wheels as they are both near by me.
02tt225 told me that I'd need to be grind the rear spring perch to make it fit with 25mm.
But TTurboNegro told me that I do not need any modification with 25mm.
In any case, I was hoping to fit the wheels with 20mm and wondering what would be required to make this work to get the snugged fit look.
Please advise everyone.....


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

I think you need to get some photographs of both of these cars to get an idea of what your end result is going to end up looking like. Make your decision on how to approach from there.


----------



## bluehue0 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: (roadyTT)*

I think I know what it would look like when fitted based upon TTurboNegro's TTQ photos. But what I REALLY NEED TO KNOW is the MODIFICATION requirements that not many people aren't explaining. They are several people I've read about where they gave up fitting this wide twist wheels with 25mm adapters.... 
For everyone's thought... this is how it is going to look like at the end of the day with 25mm adapter in the rear:
Sample photos of TTurboNegro's TTQ


----------



## bluehue0 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: (bluehue0)*

FYI:;;; TTurboNegro's TTQ seem to have high neg. camber... I would think when this camber is correctly aligned with 25mm adapter, the top of the wheel would stick out more than TTurboNegro's TTQ photos. This is the reason why I'm hoping to fit with 20mm rather than 25mm assuming the above presupposition. This way with the correct camber, the final look of the staggered rear wheel fitment would be as close as high neg. camber photo of TTurboNegro's TTQ.


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (bluehue0)*

it will also jack up the rear suspension a little, thats why i havent installed camber kit...want to go lower in rear..not higher...ill sell you my wheels, tires and adapters, and install them for you if needed for the right price








20mm may or may not work depending on your suspension set up AND tire size..i got the wheels first then tried a bunch of different sized adapters 15-30mm and tried a few set ups till i got it how it wouldnt rub...and once u get them to bolt on and lower the jack with out rubbing dosent mean they wont when your driving and hitting bumps, etc...mine DOES NOT rub, front or back with me and one other adult passanger..while driving the sh*ttiest NJ roads..fronts will rub inner fender once in a while when wheel turned all the way while parking slow...rears have rubed twice with 2 adults in car and load in trunk..make it driveable...


_Modified by TTurboNegro at 6:01 PM 2-16-2009_


----------



## bluehue0 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*

Thank you for chiming TTurboNegro,
I'll be running 18inch wheels (225 front 255 rear) with H&R sport spring... Currently on stock height. How much are you looking for your wheels/tires(what's the mileage) /adapters? 
Your TT probably is alot lower than approx. 1 inch of H&R sport springs. As I'm not planning to go down that much other than 1 inch from stock, I don't really foresee any rubbing issues other than the spring perching grinding modification I kept hearing about...... I would appreciate if there are anymore potential problems that I need to be aware of please advise me....
Thanks again TTurboNegro,


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

darn and i'm looking to sell my wheels too but they aren't turbo twists just staggered 18s black w/ a polished lip.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TSTARKZ123)*

i though the turbo's were only 10 inches wide?


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Krissrock)*


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: Fitting 11" width turbo twist on Audi TT Quattro Roadster (bluehue0)*

Mine used to have twists on it. Here's a picture of the rear perch.


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: Fitting 11" width turbo twist on Audi TT Quattro Roadster (Lurkertom)*


----------



## bluehue0 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: Fitting 11" width turbo twist on Audi TT Quattro Roadster (Lurkertom)*

Your TT was another vehicle that inspired me....
I didn't know you changed your wheels to MTM wheels.... what made you change to the narrower wheels? Is it the photo that you showed..... that actually looks pretty painful...


----------



## grahamdini (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Fitting 11" width turbo twist on Audi TT Quattro Roadster (bluehue0)*

So would a 18x10 work well then? Boxster S turbo looks.


_Modified by grahamdini at 9:20 PM 2-17-2009_


----------



## bluehue0 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: Fitting 11" width turbo twist on Audi TT Quattro Roadster (grahamdini)*

I think that's always safe and alot of people have no problem fitting 18x10 with high positive offset (over 50). Why,,, do you have a set you want to sell?


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

The twists were a couple of owners ago. Its wearing Hartmann RS4 Reps in 18X8.5 now. They're plenty wide enough for me. The surgery on the perches is actually kind of minor.










_Modified by Lurkertom at 7:42 PM 2-17-2009_


----------



## grahamdini (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Fitting 11" width turbo twist on Audi TT Quattro Roadster (bluehue0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluehue0* »_I think that's always safe and alot of people have no problem fitting 18x10 with high positive offset (over 50). Why,,, do you have a set you want to sell?

No sorry, my friend is getting new wheels for his boxster s and said i can borrow them until he sells the car. 
Edit: does anyone know what size adapter to use if you use 10inch wide? 25mm still or something different? Sorry to hijack.


_Modified by grahamdini at 10:24 PM 2-17-2009_


----------



## 02tt225 (Sep 13, 2007)

I have the same koni coilovers as turbo, but what lurkertom posted about the shaving is what I was talking about.
Edit: My car looked the same as turbos' car with the wheels on I also installed custom made rear control arms (almost the same as cpt) as well.


_Modified by 02tt225 at 9:49 AM 2-18-2009_


----------

